# Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? :(



## sheba166 (25. September 2016)

*Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *

Hallo liebe Communitiy,

ich habe mich soeben hier angemeldet weil ich absolut verzweifelt bin. Ich habe wirklich alle ecken des Internets durchforstet um eine Lösung zu
finden aber es hat alles nichts gebracht.


Mein problem ist, das seit einigen tagen mein Laptop total lagsam geworden ist. Ohne das ich großartig etwas neues heruntergeladen hätte. Ist mir beim Zocken aufgefallen,
als mein Ping ständig astronomisch hohe zahlen angenommen hat.--> Taskmanager geöffnet und siehe da: datenträger 100% cpu immer so round about 75-90%.
Komsicherweise steht im Task manager nichts besonderes woher die Auslastung kommen soll. das wird einfach auf die pogramme verteilt die ich dann offen habe
was aber absolut nicht ein solches maß an Leistung fressen kann!

Was habe ich bisher unternommen?

-Vierenscann
-Aufräumen mit dem CC cleaner
-Energiemodus auf Höchstleistung angepasst
-Sämtliche Prozesse beendet
-Autostart pogramme dezimiert
-Unnötige Pogramme deinstalliert
-fc /scannow per Eingebeaufforderung
-Festplatte auf funktion geprüft.

ALLES HAT NICHTS GEHOLFEN!

zu guter letzt habe ich dann den Laptop  "zurückgesetzt" mit Außnahme der persönlichen daten wurde alles gelöscht,
 windows deinstalliert und neu aufgesetzt etc. Nach dem start direkt taskmanager gestartet... --> 100%...

Ich bin am Verzweifeln. was soll ich denn noch machen? ich habe wirklich alles runtergeschmissen jetzt vom pc und kaum 
etwas drauf und trotzdem ist alles langsam. Was soll ich denn noch machen?

Mein System ist Folgendes:

-Windows 10-  64 bit
-Intelcore i5-4210 cpu @ 1.70GHz
-8gb Ram
-nvidia Geforce 80m


Anbei habe ich 2 Fotos eingefügt vom Taskmanager. Ich weiß jetzt auch echt nicht mehr weiter, wisst ihr villeicht einen guten Rat? Was kann ich noch tun?
Würde mich über jede Hilfe echt freuen. 

P.s Bin echt kein Computer Crack aber habe versucht mich bestmöglich zu informieren bevore ich jemanden um Hilfe bitte, aber an
dieser stelle weiß ich jetzt wirklich nicht weiter.

Ich gehe jetzt mal gefrustet ins Bett und villeicht kriege ich es ja morgen mit eure Hilfe wieder in den Gang.

Gute Nacht erstmal.


----------



## nur (25. September 2016)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *

wie ich sehe, nutzt du als virenscanner avira. ich würde dir zum testen u system "säubern" zu diesem raten. da ist u.a. auch die virenengine von avira mit integriert. zudem lassen sich "zusätzliche einstellungen" am system vornehmen. also einfach mal testen. kannst ja dann zur not auch wieder zurück switchen
zur cpu bzw. datenträgerauslastung selbst. anscheind lädt der windows store updates o ähnliches im hintergrund... -> prüfen
windows updates prüfen..
 auch kannst du mal dieses checken u einstellen...
 ich habe mal mit meinem win 10 pro die prozessanzahl mit deinen verglichen u komme "nur" auf 61, also erscheinen mir 90 bei dir, wenn du sagst, dass du alles "bereinigt" hast, doch sehr viel. -> mal mein 1.tipp mit dem prog durchlaufen lassen..
hier noch etwas, was du überprüfen kannst, ob dass bei dir zutrifft, das hat zwar nur bedingt mit deiner datenträgerauslastung zu tun, aber prüfen würd ich das trotzdem, weil cpu nix zu tun, so hast auch keine datenträgerauslastung...
was mir noch auffiel ist dein firefox plugin container, der sehr hoch, was den verbrauch angeht ist, mal noch mit dieser sache durch zu checken
festplatte hast ja, wie du geschrieben hattest geprüft?! mit welchem prog?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (25. September 2016)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *

Hab mich verguckt, hier stand mist.


----------



## sheba166 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *

Hey danke für die Antoworten!


den Dienst "Superfetch" konnte ich nicht finden. Auch der Runtime Broker Bug war es bei mir nicht. habe die benachrichtigungen ausgeschaltet
 und den task beendet --> hat nicht geholfen. Die festplatte habe ich auf computer mit rechtsklick darauf und eigenschaften prüfen gemacht.
Das ding beim firefox ist, das der das so hochanzeigt obwohl das nicht sein kann. Schließe ich firefox, erhöht sich was andere und die % bleiben dennoch hoch...

Habe jetzt erstma alles durchgelesen und avira durch den 360° scann ersetzt. läuft gerade durch. hab eine Prüfung gemacht und ein paar probleme gefunden
diese habe ich bereinigt jetzt "glaube" ich das es besser geht. zumindest aktuell ist er bei 2% bei den datenträgern... allerdings schwankt das ja sekündlich, jetzt z.b ist er wieder bei 20% aber wäre ja auch im rahmen... Beim start des virenscanns st er direkt wieder auf 40%..

mache jetzt eine volle Prüfung villeicht hat es sich damit ja schon erledigt mal schauen ^^

P.s: nach nen paar sekunden der prüfung war er direkt wieder bei 100%   und zeigt mir den 360° virenscann als höchsten
verbrauch an mit ca 35%-.-

Habe noch 2 screens angefügt. Könnt ihr ja mal schauen.


----------



## fotoman (25. September 2016)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *

Irgendwas scheint Firefox ja zu tun, 10% Auslstung dürfte wohl nicht von den animierten GIFs beim Posten kommen.

Ich würde als erstes man das Live-Scannen beim Schreiben (und Lesen) des Virenscanners deaktivieren. Zusammen mit dem Indexdienst von Windows, falls der noch aktiv ist.

Dieser Humbug hat nicht nur mein Atom-Tablet vor kurzem Lahm gelegt, auch das Surface Pro 2 war damit unbedienbar. Gerade nach Installation von Windows-Patches macht so ein Livescan für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn. Wenn ich der internen Optimierung von Windows nicht vertraue, hilft auch kein Virenscanner mehr, dann muss ich das OS runter werfen.

Mit Pech ist der Virenscanner auch so dämlich, dass er sich (und seien Logfiles) dauernd selber scannt, womit man gewisse Verzeichnisse vom Scannen ausschließen müsste.


----------



## sheba166 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *

.....


----------



## sheba166 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *

hey livesscann ist ausgeschaltet.

der scann nach 3 stunden auch mal beendet 8 funde, alle entfernt pc neugestartet --> 100% datenträgerauslastung
cpu halbwegs normal aber was genau bedeutet die datenträger auslastung? und wass kann ich machen?

crystal scann der festplatte gemacht: ergebnis im anhang. ich verstehe es einfach nicht. ich habe doch wirklich ALLES gemacht jetzt?

Gibts keine letzte lösung die das problem definitiv beheben kann? kann ich von windows 10 wieder auf windwos 7 switchen? hab keine cd hier hab das automatische update gemacht.


bitte es muss doch irgendwas geben? hab im Internet von "chkdsk " gelesen zum überprüfen der festplatte...aber da steht ja bei
crystal disk zustad gut?!?! soll ich das machen? hilft das?

p.s:

überlege mir ne neue festplatte einfach zu kaufen...dann wäre das problem doch definitiv weg oder? wenn ja welche muss ich da kaufen?


----------



## sheba166 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *

Hallo 

ich bin noch nichtoptimistisch allerdings habe ich gerade 2 dienste angehalten und nachdem geht es jetzt wieder!
kann das sein?

Die dienste lauten: "vaultsvc" und "WSearch"

wofür sind die?

mfg


----------



## fotoman (25. September 2016)

*AW: DatentrÃ¤gerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *



sheba166 schrieb:


> ich bin noch nichtoptimistisch allerdings habe ich gerade 2 dienste angehalten und nachdem geht es jetzt wieder!
> kann das sein?


Na klar kann das sein. Irgendwer hat halt dort massiv gelesen/geschrieben. Der ProcessExplorer von Sysinternals/Microsoft hätte Dir vermutlich auch anzeigen können, welcher Prozess/Service das war.



sheba166 schrieb:


> Die dienste lauten: "vaultsvc" und "WSearch"


WSearch hatte ich doch oben schon genannt. Der dient zur Infizierung von Dateiinformationen, und wenn man das auch noch auf dem Standardsettings belässt (Explorer->Eurgenschaften des laufwerks->zulassen, dass zusätzlcihe .... Inhalte indiziert werden) dann tut Windows halt genau das, was anscheinend die meiten Anwender möchte, da sie sich in ihrem Datenchaos nicht zurecht finden: Jede Datei lesen ud soweit Windows sie "versteht" die Inhalte für eine Suche in einer Datenbank ablegen. Das seltsame Teil gibt es mind. seit Win XP.

Zu vaultsvc finde ich nur das:
Windows Dienste: Anmeldeinformationsverwaltung



sheba166 schrieb:


> wofür sind die?


Irgendwie musst Du ja auf die Idee gekommen sein, genau diese Dienste zu beenden. Oder hast Du nur mal einfach wild irgendwas gestoppt, was Du nicht kanntest?



sheba166 schrieb:


> Gibts keine letzte lösung die das problem  definitiv beheben kann? kann ich von windows 10 wieder auf windwos 7  switchen? hab keine cd hier hab das automatische update  gemacht.


Spiele halt einfach das Systemimage von vor dem Upgrade zurück. Das war jedenfalls bei mir eine Grundvoraussetzung, bevor ich  das Upgrade auf Win10 durchgeführt habe (und genauso vor dem Upgrade auf  Win10 AU).



sheba166 schrieb:


> überlege mir ne neue festplatte einfach zu  kaufen...dann wäre das problem doch definitiv weg oder? wenn ja welche  muss ich da kaufen?


Wie soll den eine neu HW ein SW-Problem  lösen? Allenfalls eine SSD würde da helfen, aber auch nur derart, dass  Windows schneller seine m.M.n. vollkommen nutzlose Indizierung  durchführen kann.


----------



## orca113 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Datenträgerauslastung 100% PC Langsam WAS TUN? *

Sowas was du schilderst klingt mir als seist du inzwischen Teil eines Botnetzes. Lieber Daten sichern und deine Maschine Platt machen.


----------

